# [RISOLTO]problema configurazione rete e emerge kde

## simone-27

Ciao a tutti, sono nuovo in questo forum, e vorrei chiedervi un aiuto. Allora vi spiego la mia situazione: ho installato gentoo seguendo questa guida (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=1), tutto ok fino a che non devo emergere kde. Sembra che la rete funzioni (riesco a pingare google), ma dando il comando "emerge kde-meta" tenta di connettersi al server senza alcun risultato(ho provato anche a cambiare la variabile GENTOO_MIRRORS nel make.conf ma da lo stesso problema)....Sarei grato se qualcuno ma aiutasse a risolvere questo problema...grazie in anticipo.Last edited by simone-27 on Thu Feb 22, 2007 7:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Scen

Ciao e benvenuto  :Smile: 

Se dici che riesci ad uscire verso Internet, forse c'è un problema nei mirror che hai impostato.

Puoi incollarci l'output del comando

```

emerge --info

```

o almeno il valore della variabile GENTOO_MIRRORS di /etc/make.conf?

Comunque ti consiglio l'utilizzo di mirrorselect per selezionare il (o i) mirror Gentoo più veloci.

In breve:

```

emerge mirrorselect

mirrorselect -b 10 -s 3 (per farlo in automatico)

mirrroselect -i (per farlo manualmente tramite interfaccia grafica)

```

----------

## simone-27

Allora siccome sto postando da un computer non mio, peri il momento ti posso dare solo il valore della variabile GENTOO_MIRRORS. Ho provato sia "ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/" che "ftp://ftp.unina.it/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/". Grazie della risposta intanto, il prima possibile ti do anche l' output di emerge --info e provo a seguire le tue indicazioni!!!

Un altra domanda...è normale riuscire a pingare ad esempio google ma non gli ftp?grazie....

----------

## Scen

E' probabile che per vari motivi il traffico ftp sia bloccato (ti trovi dietro ad un router/firewall?).

Prova con un mirror HTTP, tipo http://gentoo.inode.at (mirror Austriaco, quindi abbastanza vicino e molto veloce).

Comunque quando avrai occasione di provare suo tuo computer e il mirror HTTP non dovesse funzionare, è utile copiare in questa discussione l'errore preciso che ti viene dato al momento del download dei sorgenti.

----------

## simone-27

Si sono dietro ad un router...puo essere quello il problema?comunque non da errori in particolare, tenta di connettersi, poi scade il tempo, ritenta, e continua cosi...appena posso provo con il mirror http, grazie per il tuo aiuto!!

----------

## Scen

 *simone-27 wrote:*   

> Si sono dietro ad un router...puo essere quello il problema?comunque non da errori in particolare, tenta di connettersi, poi scade il tempo, ritenta, e continua cosi...

 

E' il tipico comportamento di firewall che blocca una porta. Penso che la soluzione sia il mirror HTTP (se il ruoter lo gestisci personalmente controlla la configurazione e abilita il traffico FTP in uscita, IMHO è quasi una necessità  :Wink:  )

----------

## simone-27

ma se fosse bloccato il traffico ftp in uscita come dici tu, è possibile che io riesca a scaricare da un mirror ftp dal portatile dove ho installato xp (te lo chiedo perche ho provato e scarico tranquillamente)?scusa le mille domande, e ancora grazie della disponibilita!!

----------

## Scen

In questo caso cadono tutte le mie ipotesi  :Rolling Eyes: 

Si vede che in quel momento quei mirror FTP (ho provato adesso e funzionano egregiamente) avevano qualche problema, oppure per sbaglio hai impostato qualche proxy o qualche opzione strana in /etc/make.conf!

Comunque prova con il mirror HTTP, se non dovesse ancora funzionare allora posta l'output di

```

emerge --info

```

o almeno il contenuto di /etc/make.conf.

----------

## simone-27

Ok appena ho la possibilita provo e posto!!Grazie mille per il momento, mi sei stato devvero d' aiuto!!

----------

## simone-27

questo è l' output di emerge --info...tra l' altro non riesco a fare neanche "emerge mirrorselect"!!

```
Gentoo Base System version 1.12.1

Portage 2.1-r2 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3700+

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 alsa berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dlloader dri dvd fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 isdnlog kde libg++ midi ncurses nls nptl nptlonly pam pcre perl ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 readline reflection session spl ssl tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode xorg zlib alsa_cards_ali5451 alsa_cards_als4000 alsa_cards_atiixp alsa_cards_atiixp-modem alsa_cards_bt87x alsa_cards_ca0106 alsa_cards_cmipci alsa_cards_emu10k1x alsa_cards_ens1370 alsa_cards_ens1371 alsa_cards_es1938 alsa_cards_es1968 alsa_cards_fm801 alsa_cards_hda-intel alsa_cards_intel8x0 alsa_cards_intel8x0m alsa_cards_maestro3 alsa_cards_trident alsa_cards_usb-audio alsa_cards_via82xx alsa_cards_via82xx-modem alsa_cards_ymfpci alsa_pcm_plugins_adpcm alsa_pcm_plugins_alaw alsa_pcm_plugins_asym alsa_pcm_plugins_copy alsa_pcm_plugins_dmix alsa_pcm_plugins_dshare alsa_pcm_plugins_dsnoop alsa_pcm_plugins_empty alsa_pcm_plugins_extplug alsa_pcm_plugins_file alsa_pcm_plugins_hooks alsa_pcm_plugins_iec958 alsa_pcm_plugins_ioplug alsa_pcm_plugins_ladspa alsa_pcm_plugins_lfloat alsa_pcm_plugins_linear alsa_pcm_plugins_meter alsa_pcm_plugins_mulaw alsa_pcm_plugins_multi alsa_pcm_plugins_null alsa_pcm_plugins_plug alsa_pcm_plugins_rate alsa_pcm_plugins_route alsa_pcm_plugins_share alsa_pcm_plugins_shm alsa_pcm_plugins_softvol elibc_glibc input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_evdev kernel_linux lcd_devices_bayrad lcd_devices_cfontz lcd_devices_cfontz633 lcd_devices_glk lcd_devices_hd44780 lcd_devices_lb216 lcd_devices_lcdm001 lcd_devices_mtxorb lcd_devices_ncurses lcd_devices_text userland_GNU video_cards_apm video_cards_ark video_cards_ati video_cards_chips video_cards_cirrus video_cards_cyrix video_cards_dummy video_cards_fbdev video_cards_glint video_cards_i128 video_cards_i810 video_cards_mga video_cards_neomagic video_cards_nv video_cards_rendition video_cards_s3 video_cards_s3virge video_cards_savage video_cards_siliconmotion video_cards_sis video_cards_sisusb video_cards_tdfx video_cards_tga video_cards_trident video_cards_tseng video_cards_v4l video_cards_vesa video_cards_vga video_cards_via video_cards_vmware video_cards_voodoo"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

e questo è il make.conf

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="-gtk -gnome qt3 qt4 kde dvd alsa cdr"
```

spero tu mi possa aiutare, grazie in anticipo!!

----------

## Kernel78

È strano, mentre in make.conf hai specificato un mirror emerge --info te ne restituisce un altro (quello dell'università di padova che ha dei problemi).

Sembrerebbe che per qualche motivo non sia stata recepita la tua modifica ...

----------

## simone-27

Allora ho novita...sono riuscito a configurare la rete cosi

```
ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.2 broadcast 192.168.1.255 netmask 255.255.255.0 up

route add default gw 192.168.1.1
```

e impostando il file /etc/resolv.conf cosi

```
nameserver 195.210.91.100

nameserver 193.70.192.100
```

Succesivamente sono riuscito a emergere kde dando

```
emerge kdebase
```

Adesso il problema è un altro,  nonostante abbia dato il seguente comando come dice la guida

```
echo "exec startkde" > ~/.xinitrc
```

dando startx mi restituisce il seguente errore:

```
xauth: creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.26136

xinit: No such file or directory (errno 2): no server "X" in PATH

Use the -- option, or make sure that /usr/bin is in your path and that "X" is a program or a link to the right type of server for your display.

Possible server names include:

     Xorg          X.Org displays

xinit: server error.
```

se qualcuno mi sa dare una mano....grazie in anticipo!!!

----------

## Scen

Questo è un altro problema, se hai risolto il problema della rete aggiungi [RISOLTO] al titolo della discussione.

Per altri problemi consulta la documentazione ufficiale di Gentoo (consigliati "Configurazione di X.Org" e "Configurazione di KDE"), o cerca altri topic attinenti, o al massimo (se proprio non trovi soluzioni al tuo problema), apri un nuovo topic!

----------

